

Ask News YC: What's the cheapest/quickest/easiest way to set up an ecommerce store? - gsiener

I'm sure a lot of you have done the research - what's it like to sell something online, and what are the pitfalls?
======
nextmoveone
Yahoo Store, OSCommerce and there is a Ruby one...I forget it.

Everything about selling online isn't fun. Customer Service, Fulfillment,
Choosing Shipping partners, Choosing Payment Processing, and the biggest pain:
Getting Customers. Tweaking pages for higher conversion, stuff like that.

~~~
rms
Yahoo Store is an off site solution, OSCommerce is a local hosted Free
shopping cart, just like ZenCart. They are needlessly complex and big if all
you need is a very basic online store. I think <http://www.shopify.info> is
the Ruby off-site hosted one, or at least it looks more Web 2.0. All of the
off-site ones have big monthly charges + a transaction fee in addition to the
credit card processing fees.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12010>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=49787>

------
prakster
If you are: \- just starting out \- not a hacker \- want a real commerce site
..then you you have only one choice: PG's Viaweb, now known as Yahoo Store.
The Entry level version costs around $40 per month with a $50 one time setup
fee. You cannot go wrong: <http://smallbusiness.yahoo.com/ecommerce>

